# Ruby/HT fishing?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Floating Ruby-Horsethief this weekend for a little hiking, fishing and beer drinking, but I haven't ever fished the lower Colorado. Everything I have read says there isn't any trout below Rifle, but I'm not sure what to fish for....

Sounds like there are Bass in the river near Grand Junction, but it also sounds like there isn't anything worth fishing for near Moab except Catfish. Curious what other boaters have had luck fishing for in this area? Sounds like the best bet would be to throw some worms or bread chunks with stink bait in a deep, slow eddy and see what happens....?....

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

We fished it a couple years ago and all we caught were catfish...as you said, worms in the eddies on the bottom...


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I am not a fisherman, but I took my dad down Westwater a few years back and he was fishing at Upper D camp, right at the eddie where Little D comes in. He caught a ton of fish. A lot of it was endangered chub which he obviously carefully released. He caught a few cats as well, which made for a yummy dinner. He was using worm, he didn't try any lures. The fishing was quite awesome he said. 

I assume if fishing is that good in Westwater, Ruby should be just as good. Hope this helps.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. That does help. We are going to have a group of 5 self support kayakers and don't want to carry more gear than necessary. Sounds like hook and bobber with worms is the way to go. I will leave the lures at home.


----------



## Addy (Mar 23, 2012)

I floated it 2 weeks ago. Decided not to bring my rod. Water is very brown. 6-10 inches of visibility. I did maybe see 2 risers. But not worth the effort.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

6-8 inches that pretty clear for down there!


----------

